# A few Deer.



## davev (Nov 29, 2009)

Taken at a close by state park.
No threat of hunters, so they don't worry about people to much.
That makes it easier, and much more fun.



























That's enough.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Provo (Nov 29, 2009)

#2, 4, 5 are awesome not diggin #1 because DOF and the blur from frontal objects


----------



## mindyf (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow awsome shots, my husband is a hunter and I can't wait to go and take pictures like this, would you mind sharing the equipment you used, I am fairly new to photography and just bought a Canon 50D. I am not sure what lenses I need and other equipment to do wildlife shots.  Thank you


----------



## davev (Nov 29, 2009)

mindyf said:


> Wow awsome shots, my husband is a hunter and I can't wait to go and take pictures like this, would you mind sharing the equipment you used, I am fairly new to photography and just bought a Canon 50D. I am not sure what lenses I need and other equipment to do wildlife shots.  Thank you



Thanks.

The 50D will work just fine for shots like these.
My camera is a 5DMKII, and for these shots (other than #3) I used a Canon 100-400 lens.
For the 3rd shot, I used a Canon 400L f5.6 lens.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 29, 2009)

EXCELLENT work. Some of the nicest deer photos I have seen in the last year or so. I like the second shot, of the buck checking his back trail. The drinking shot is also very nice. You're really doing a good job at getting close and getting well-focused, crisp shots.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Nov 29, 2009)

Very nice, I love most all critters, but I really like peek-a-boo shots like 1 and 2.  A shame that 1 dumb grass blade caught the eye a bit in 1.  I assume you were at the 400 end of your zoom, how far were you from #4.  Really nice sharp output.  He surely did have a bead on you though didn't he.


----------



## rocdoc (Nov 29, 2009)

I like the second one the best. All are good, but that one has more of that indefinable "pop"


----------



## Eco (Nov 29, 2009)

After hunting them with both a gun and a camera I like #1 & #2.  IMO, while #3-#5 are "better pictures" they could of been taken at 50-1000 yards while the others look like they were taken up close and personal.


----------



## davev (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks again.

I'm able to get very close to these guys.
I've shot some as close as maybe 50 feet away.
Not that that's a smart idea with the bucks in rut, but I try to be careful.
I did have one buck drop his head, snort, and start pawing at the dirt.
I figured it was time to move on at that point. Well I did take one shot before leaving.

The "It's time for you to leave" shot.





A couple of more shots.










Just to show that they don't all come out the way you want.





Thanks for looking.


----------



## Russell S (Nov 30, 2009)

These are great, I love no 4 in the first post and no 3 in the 2nd.


----------



## Silverpenguin (Nov 30, 2009)

I love that second shot with the deer looking back at the camera with all that frost around, simply beautiful!!


----------



## Katelyn.Rose (Dec 1, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful pictures. The 1st image is my favourite, I love the blur. My fiance's a hunter, and I would absolutely love to show him these pictures.. But, I'm a little afraid he might shoot my computer :er:


----------



## prohunters (Dec 11, 2009)

Derrel said:


> EXCELLENT work. Some of the nicest deer photos I have seen in the last year or so. I like the second shot, of the buck checking his back trail. The drinking shot is also very nice. You're really doing a good job at getting close and getting well-focused, crisp shots.




In an effort to get people to send in their plans to share with the rest of the hunting community, Deer Stands - Tree Stands, Ground Blinds, Homemade Deer Stand Plans, And Deer Stand Info is hosting a deer blind plans submission contest with prizes.There are 4 Cabellas gift cards to win.... Please lat a look at : deer blind plans


----------



## panthrcat (Dec 11, 2009)

wow these are positively gorgeous shots!!   you've done well!!   the images I get are so cluttered with houses and fences,,   these are beautiful!!   I want to get out in my ground blind and try some shots of our deer closer to town, where the same as you, they aren't too afraid of humans.  you have performed magic here,,  nicely done!!!!


----------



## gummibear (Dec 11, 2009)

:thumbup: Awesome shots! You must have sat in the woods for hours, no? These are so beautiful!


----------



## davev (Dec 12, 2009)

gummibear said:


> :thumbup: Awesome shots! You must have sat in the woods for hours, no? These are so beautiful!



I hate to disappoint you, but half of these shots came while I sat in the vehicle.
The others I had to walk a trail for a couple of miles.

Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## panthrcat (Dec 12, 2009)

davev said:


> gummibear said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbup: Awesome shots! You must have sat in the woods for hours, no? These are so beautiful!
> ...


 
out of a vehicle??   whoa,,  lucky you!!   :thumbup:


----------

